# Gold Rush: South America - August 2



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Gold Rush: South America, premieres Friday August 2.

It might be a few days before the info makes it into the guide but double check your season passes when you can. It looks like there is a name change which _might_ require a new season pass to be created.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/gold-rush/tv-schedule.htm


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It's in the guide data now and is being picked up by my SP for 'Gold Rush'. South America is in the episode title. Hopefully they don't make any changes down the road.


----------

